# Atwood



## Jack Cousteau (Oct 4, 2015)

fished for 6 hours and 1 bass 1 crappie


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

Huh


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

SeA nYmPhO said:


> Huh


Fished for 5 hrs today,nothing so don't feel bad


----------



## Jack Cousteau (Oct 4, 2015)

fishless said:


> Fished for 5 hrs today,nothing so don't feel bad


maybe next week with the warmer weather will make a difference


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

How was the lake ? Neighbor said it was up about 2 feet above summer pool & the lake had all kinds of stuff floating around . He even hit a log that was just under water.


----------



## Jack Cousteau (Oct 4, 2015)

I think I hit the same log.
water temp 47 in the am and 54 in pm.muddy at the end.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Yea lake is up good foot or more .


----------



## pitchin (Apr 3, 2005)

Hows the fishing from shore, the boat's not ready but I am?.


----------



## pitchin (Apr 3, 2005)

Pulled 22 crappie off a small brush pile in back of the dam picnic area from shore. 8 nice keepers. Grey ghost jig 2 ft below a bobber worked very slow.


----------



## Devodaddy (Sep 6, 2014)

Yep the craps are definitely hitting now. Landed around 50 last night on north side kept 20.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Jack Cousteau said:


> I think I hit the same log.
> water temp 47 in the am and 54 in pm.muddy at the end.


was that" log " at east end of lake in about 3 ft of water.Hit one twice yesterday....it wasn't a log but four pieces of 4 ft pipe zip tied together at one end.....drug it over to shore


----------



## Amanda77 (Dec 10, 2015)

Was fishing saugeye today caught 15 5 keepers big fish was 22in.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Amanda77 said:


> Was fishing saugeye today caught 15 5 keepers big fish was 22in.


Good to know.My son and I caught {7} 13 inchers and one keeper


----------



## Jack Cousteau (Oct 4, 2015)

im gonna try my luck again on Monday and Tuesday


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

I would like to try sometime this week but it looks like rain most of the week. & I forgot about saturday & today was FREE fishing days .Hope some of you got out today . Also Happy Mothers Day to those who are Mothers .


----------

